# Great walk today!



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

Not sure if this subject is for this part of the forum, but...

I was walking with Alma today, and finally met and talked to an infamous man. He is a proud owner of 3 Vizsla boys!
It was amazing to see them all and to see Alma interact with them. 2 of them are a bit older, age 10 and 8, and the youngest is 1.5years old, so he played with Alma and jumped around her. 
Unfortunatelly I don't have a pic of this great meeting, but the 3V owner told me about a fb group that arranges meetings of V's in our town so I just can;t wait to see more of them!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

How exciting!!!! It really is a great feeling to meet another Vizsla in your neighborhood or on a walk. Only happened to me once, but it was awesome!! Hopefully you all can make a date again soon!! <3


----------

